# Some compositions of mine



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Take a little look/listen to my channel on soundcloud. 
Toroidal Carousel is the newest of them, and the one I'm most satisfied with. Kind of a jazzy minimalism fusion.
The Symphony was finished in 2015, after many years of writing (I'm a slow writer). And I have no compositional training whatsoever.
Curious to hear what you guys think 

Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I know maybe a lot of you prefer youtube, so now I've uploaded some of my music to my channel.

Enjoy!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

You're really good! No compositional training? I'm a little jealous to be honest.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I enjoyed it. Really good work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me the Christmas song stands out,well done.


----------

